# Some more of my projects



## Orrin (Nov 29, 2009)

A while back I posted pictures of my last project, the Stuart Beam Engine. You can see some more of my toys by going to this linked page and clicking on "Machine Shop Projects."

http://users.moscow.com/oiseming/lc_ant_p/Menu.htm

Regards, 

Orrin


----------



## dsquire (Nov 29, 2009)

Orrin

Thanks for posting your link. I stopped in and had a good look around. Loved your pictures both in the shop and in the canyons. I agree with your comments on ethanol and hydrogen. Thanks again Orrin

Cheers

Don


----------

